# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  dbOptions - CellFontTag Revisited

## Ted Moore

Dear Forum Members,

I know this topic has been discussed ad nauseum, but I just can&#39;t get the CellFontTag and HeaderFontTag in dbOptions to work.  I am aware of the dbColor conflict and have switched to a standard color setup. I have tested the page on both my local system and on the server.  I have tried every variation of the command line format that I can find in the FAQs, ASPdb Manual, and in this forum, but it has no effect.  

I have simplified the page and it is posted below. It is a simple questionnaire form. If you can shed any light on the topic, I would be very appreciative.

Thanks,
Ted

<%@ LANGUAGE=&#34;VBSCRIPT&#34; %>
<%Response.Buffer=true %>

<%

		if Request(&#34;aspDBEditBut_23&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;Exit to Home Page&#34; then Response.Redirect(&#34;default.htm&#34 :Wink: 

		Set MyDb = Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASPdb.Pro&#34 :Wink:  

		MyDB.dbUnit=23
		Mydb.dbDSN = &#34;tti&#34;		    							
        MyDb.dbDBtype=&#34;Access&#34;
        MyDb.dbRecordCount=500
	MyDb.dbOptions= &#34;(;|)CellFontTag=Face=&#34;&#34;Arial&#34;&#34  ; Size=2 | HeaderFontTag=Face=&#34;&#34;Arial&#34;&#34; Size=2&#34;
	MyDb.dbColor=&#34;4&#34;
	&#39;MyDb.DBColor=&#34;Navy,navy,silver,cyan&#3  4;                        
        MyDb.dbGridTableTag=&#34;border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 width=90%&#34;
	MyDb.dbFormTableTag=&#34;border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 width=90%&#34;  
        MyDb.dbStartup=&#34;editadd&#34;
	MyDb.dbSQL=&#34;SELECT * FROM persons ORDER by last&#34;             
        MyDb.DbMoDE=&#34;both&#34;                                        
	MyDb.dbGridInc=30
	MyDb.dbFormCol=&#34;2,auto&#34;
        MyDb.dbButtonAnchor=false
        MyDb.dbBoolText=&#34;yes,no&#34;
	MyDb.dbgridDisplayFlds = -1
	MyDb.dbNavigation = &#34;both&#34;
	MyDb.dbEditFlds = &#34;1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10&#34;
        Mydb.dbEditParams = &#34;EditTable=persons,TableName=persons,BookMarkF  lds=0,TableTag=Border=2,RecordScope=single,SingleQ  uote=2,InputSize=10x40,AddNewText=Click to Submit Form,ReturnText=Click to Leave Form,ResetText=Click to Clear Form,ActionText=To Exit Use Navigation Below&#34;
        MyDb.dbImageDir=&#34;images/aspdb/&#34;
        Mydb.dbNavigation=&#34;both&#34;
        Mydb.dbNavigationItem=&#34;Next, Prev, top, bottom, Filter, add, update, delete, download&#34;
        Mydb.dbNavigationIcon=&#34;std&#34;
        MyDb.ASPdbPro                                              

	  if Request(&#34;aspDBEditBut_23&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;Click To Submit Form&#34; then 
Response.Redirect(&#34;con_emaillist.asp&#34 :Wink: 
end if

	  %>

----------


## Mark

Hi Ted,
It works for us. See Example D55: http://www.aspdb.com/apps/mh-black.asp
Can we have your URL so we can see it run on your system?
Keep in mind that CellFontTag, etc doesn&#39;t apply to an INPUT FORM, just
the Grid and Form DISPLAYS.
Mark.



------------
Ted Moore at 12/14/99 3:19:43 PM

Dear Forum Members,

I know this topic has been discussed ad nauseum, but I just can&#39;t get the CellFontTag and HeaderFontTag in dbOptions to work.  I am aware of the dbColor conflict and have switched to a standard color setup. I have tested the page on both my local system and on the server.  I have tried every variation of the command line format that I can find in the FAQs, ASPdb Manual, and in this forum, but it has no effect.  

I have simplified the page and it is posted below. It is a simple questionnaire form. If you can shed any light on the topic, I would be very appreciative.

Thanks,
Ted

<%@ LANGUAGE=&#34;VBSCRIPT&#34; %>
<%Response.Buffer=true %>

<%

		if Request(&#34;aspDBEditBut_23&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;Exit to Home Page&#34; then Response.Redirect(&#34;default.htm&#34 :Wink: 

		Set MyDb = Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASPdb.Pro&#34 :Wink:  

		MyDB.dbUnit=23
		Mydb.dbDSN = &#34;tti&#34;		    							
        MyDb.dbDBtype=&#34;Access&#34;
        MyDb.dbRecordCount=500
	MyDb.dbOptions= &#34;(;|)CellFontTag=Face=&#34;&#34;Arial&#34;&#34  ; Size=2 | HeaderFontTag=Face=&#34;&#34;Arial&#34;&#34; Size=2&#34;
	MyDb.dbColor=&#34;4&#34;
	&#39;MyDb.DBColor=&#34;Navy,navy,silver,cyan&#3  4;                        
        MyDb.dbGridTableTag=&#34;border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 width=90%&#34;
	MyDb.dbFormTableTag=&#34;border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 width=90%&#34;  
        MyDb.dbStartup=&#34;editadd&#34;
	MyDb.dbSQL=&#34;SELECT * FROM persons ORDER by last&#34;             
        MyDb.DbMoDE=&#34;both&#34;                                        
	MyDb.dbGridInc=30
	MyDb.dbFormCol=&#34;2,auto&#34;
        MyDb.dbButtonAnchor=false
        MyDb.dbBoolText=&#34;yes,no&#34;
	MyDb.dbgridDisplayFlds = -1
	MyDb.dbNavigation = &#34;both&#34;
	MyDb.dbEditFlds = &#34;1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10&#34;
        Mydb.dbEditParams = &#34;EditTable=persons,TableName=persons,BookMarkF  lds=0,TableTag=Border=2,RecordScope=single,SingleQ  uote=2,InputSize=10x40,AddNewText=Click to Submit Form,ReturnText=Click to Leave Form,ResetText=Click to Clear Form,ActionText=To Exit Use Navigation Below&#34;
        MyDb.dbImageDir=&#34;images/aspdb/&#34;
        Mydb.dbNavigation=&#34;both&#34;
        Mydb.dbNavigationItem=&#34;Next, Prev, top, bottom, Filter, add, update, delete, download&#34;
        Mydb.dbNavigationIcon=&#34;std&#34;
        MyDb.ASPdbPro                                              

	  if Request(&#34;aspDBEditBut_23&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;Click To Submit Form&#34; then 
Response.Redirect(&#34;con_emaillist.asp&#34 :Wink: 
end if

	  %>

----------


## Ted Moore

Thanks Mark,

Doh! Didn&#39;t realize it doesn&#39;t work with INPUT forms. OK, how do I set the font on input forms?

The input form I am working with is at www.unilights.com/register.asp 

Thanks/Ted


------------
Mark at 12/14/99 3:40:45 PM

Hi Ted,
It works for us. See Example D55: http://www.aspdb.com/apps/mh-black.asp
Can we have your URL so we can see it run on your system?
Keep in mind that CellFontTag, etc doesn&#39;t apply to an INPUT FORM, just
the Grid and Form DISPLAYS.
Mark.



------------
Ted Moore at 12/14/99 3:19:43 PM

Dear Forum Members,

I know this topic has been discussed ad nauseum, but I just can&#39;t get the CellFontTag and HeaderFontTag in dbOptions to work.  I am aware of the dbColor conflict and have switched to a standard color setup. I have tested the page on both my local system and on the server.  I have tried every variation of the command line format that I can find in the FAQs, ASPdb Manual, and in this forum, but it has no effect.  

I have simplified the page and it is posted below. It is a simple questionnaire form. If you can shed any light on the topic, I would be very appreciative.

Thanks,
Ted

<%@ LANGUAGE=&#34;VBSCRIPT&#34; %>
<%Response.Buffer=true %>

<%

		if Request(&#34;aspDBEditBut_23&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;Exit to Home Page&#34; then Response.Redirect(&#34;default.htm&#34 :Wink: 

		Set MyDb = Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASPdb.Pro&#34 :Wink:  

		MyDB.dbUnit=23
		Mydb.dbDSN = &#34;tti&#34;		    							
        MyDb.dbDBtype=&#34;Access&#34;
        MyDb.dbRecordCount=500
	MyDb.dbOptions= &#34;(;|)CellFontTag=Face=&#34;&#34;Arial&#34;&#34  ; Size=2 | HeaderFontTag=Face=&#34;&#34;Arial&#34;&#34; Size=2&#34;
	MyDb.dbColor=&#34;4&#34;
	&#39;MyDb.DBColor=&#34;Navy,navy,silver,cyan&#3  4;                        
        MyDb.dbGridTableTag=&#34;border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 width=90%&#34;
	MyDb.dbFormTableTag=&#34;border=1 cellspacing=1 cellpadding=1 width=90%&#34;  
        MyDb.dbStartup=&#34;editadd&#34;
	MyDb.dbSQL=&#34;SELECT * FROM persons ORDER by last&#34;             
        MyDb.DbMoDE=&#34;both&#34;                                        
	MyDb.dbGridInc=30
	MyDb.dbFormCol=&#34;2,auto&#34;
        MyDb.dbButtonAnchor=false
        MyDb.dbBoolText=&#34;yes,no&#34;
	MyDb.dbgridDisplayFlds = -1
	MyDb.dbNavigation = &#34;both&#34;
	MyDb.dbEditFlds = &#34;1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10&#34;
        Mydb.dbEditParams = &#34;EditTable=persons,TableName=persons,BookMarkF  lds=0,TableTag=Border=2,RecordScope=single,SingleQ  uote=2,InputSize=10x40,AddNewText=Click to Submit Form,ReturnText=Click to Leave Form,ResetText=Click to Clear Form,ActionText=To Exit Use Navigation Below&#34;
        MyDb.dbImageDir=&#34;images/aspdb/&#34;
        Mydb.dbNavigation=&#34;both&#34;
        Mydb.dbNavigationItem=&#34;Next, Prev, top, bottom, Filter, add, update, delete, download&#34;
        Mydb.dbNavigationIcon=&#34;std&#34;
        MyDb.ASPdbPro                                              

	  if Request(&#34;aspDBEditBut_23&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;Click To Submit Form&#34; then 
Response.Redirect(&#34;con_emaillist.asp&#34 :Wink: 
end if

	  %>

----------

